
It’s 2016 already, how are websites still screwing up these user experiences? - campuscodi
http://www.troyhunt.com/2016/01/its-2016-already-how-are-websites-still.html
======
vincentbarr
Forms using company email address for validation are really frustrating.

I assume Marketing or Sales teams are behind the additional requirement with
the aim of better scoring and prioritizing 'leads' for an internal Sales team.
In theory, company email address would allow for quicker/better estimation of
potential deal size based on company revenue, # of employees, title of
employee, etc.

As a user, however, requiring a company email address signals to me that in
submitting the form I'm likely to receive either a call from a salesperson or
a lot of unwanted email. So, I either abandon the form entirely or use a bogus
alias at a recognized company's domain. In a way, it does my email/voicemail
inbox a favor.

I wonder what percentage of users exhibit similar behavior. It brought to mind
the Hawthorne effect, except participant behavior diminishes instead of
improves, when I know the observer (Sales/Marketing team) is watching.

There is also the common problem of false positives, as Troy mentioned.

Has anyone out there evaluated the effects of company email validation?

------
breakingcups
Everything on this list is very annoying and I couldn't agree with this more.

It is however a result of the general mindset (shared by Troy) that all
content should just be available for free, which clearly isn't working out for
a lot of companies, thus they implement "annoying" things such as described in
this list.

------
martiuk
The adblocker blocker has been fixed by an anti-adblocker blocker (e.g. anti-
adblock killer), I'm sure they'll figure out an anti-anti-adblocker blocker
soon enough.

(Try saying that out loud quickly.)

------
k__
Simple answer: Because almost everyone still screws up UX.

Probably because most companies spent money on devs and designers, but not on
UX.

------
herah
I love this list. All of these are so annoying as a user.

------
sidcool
Just FYI guys, there's a revealing picture of a lady down the page, might be
NSFW.

